# flexplate bolts



## Nismopu (Mar 26, 2005)

If anybody is planning on doing their own rear main seal you are in for a treat when you find these special flexplate bolts. I welded nuts on to the end of mine to get them off. I bought several sockets to try and remove the external torx head bolts but was unsuccessful and ended up rounding them off. I read later that I was supposed to grind down the socket for more engagement......whoops. Now, I am on the hunt for new bolts as these bolts have a unique thread size as well and cant be replaced with other NORMAL hex style flex plate bolts. The thread size is some m11x1.0 and you will not find any in a regular parts store. I have lost several days because of this part of the project and I don't wish this setback on anyone.


----------

